

Well, we shipped Twine - tdrnd
http://supermechanical.tumblr.com/post/32499782145/well-we-shipped-twine

======
jgeorge
Congrats! I've been waiting on mine for a while now, looking forward to
getting it! Also looking forward to commodity pricing on them after a while,
the problem with having one device is that I already see needs for 5 or 6...

------
anigbrowl
Congrats. It seems awful pricey, though. I hope the intention is to bring it
down to commodity cost.

